# Best Prime Minister



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2007)

http://www.torontosun.com/

In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered? 

Pierre Trudeau   58% 
Brian Mulroney   11% 
Jean Chretien   4% 
Stephen Harper   26% 
  

Total Votes for this Question: 447


----------



## CdnArtyWife (22 Jul 2007)

In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered? 

Pierre Trudeau   59% 
Brian Mulroney   11% 
Jean Chretien   4% 
Stephen Harper   25% 
  

Total Votes for this Question: 491


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2007)

In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered? 

Pierre Trudeau   57% 
Brian Mulroney   11% 
Jean Chretien   4% 
Stephen Harper   28% 
  

Total Votes for this Question: 539  


If Mulrooney wins I will run across this forum naked...


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2007)

> In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered?
> 
> Pierre Trudeau   53%
> Brian Mulroney   11%
> ...


----------



## Gimpy (22 Jul 2007)

I think that Trudeau is the clear choice, especially since Harper has only been in office for 3 years and done little of note, so unless Harper pulls some magic out of his backside Trudeau should win.

But the greater problem I have with this poll is that the robots (who will make up the majority of the population) will have no memories of our previous sack of fleshes we called Prime Minister so none of these men will be fondly remembered.


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2007)

> In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered?
> 
> Pierre Trudeau   49%
> Brian Mulroney   10%
> ...


----------



## TN2IC (22 Jul 2007)

In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered? 

Pierre Trudeau   46% 
Brian Mulroney   9% 
Jean Chretien   3% 
Stephen Harper   42% 
  

Total Votes for this Question: 742


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2007)

> In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered?
> 
> Pierre Trudeau   44%
> Brian Mulroney   9%
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2007)

It is a bit rigged isnt it?  Why arent other previous PM's in the list as well?  

Why not include Paul Martin, Kim Campbell, John Turner and Joe Clark?  

Seeing how unpopular both Mulrooney and Chretien were when they left office, it is quite obvious that Trudeau and Harper are going to be the most popular ones...


----------



## GAP (22 Jul 2007)

Without looking it up, who was the Prime Minister in 1907?

thought so....2107 will hold the same memory cells.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 Jul 2007)

Gimpy said:
			
		

> I think that Trudeau is the clear choice, especially since Harper has only been in office for 3 years and done little of note, so unless Harper pulls some magic out of his backside Trudeau should win.
> 
> But the greater problem I have with this poll is that the robots (who will make up the majority of the population) will have no memories of our previous sack of fleshes we called Prime Minister so none of these men will be fondly remembered.



Um Stephen Harper has only been PM for 17 months.....he was sworn in after the Federal election of January 23rd, 2006 in which he won a minority government. Minority Governments are not easy ones to get a lot of things done however Mr Harper has managed to get a fair amount of his agenda accomplished. The restoration and rebuilding of the CF is one thing of note that is coming about even though it is not the most popular issue for a lot of liberals in our country.
Trudeau was a disaster....started the national debt and destroyed this countries military and Foreign Service. His national energy policy made him a lot of enemies in the West where you'd be hard pressed to find a lot of support for your assertion that he was a great PM. His unilateral repatriation of the consitution started a war between Quebec and the rest of Canada that still lingers in mistrust and hatred. The Trudeau myth is one that is fostered by the media and the Liberal party itself.....he was a very charismatic individual who had the gift of the gab and was a strong campaigner. He was a disaster once in power.


----------



## prom (22 Jul 2007)

In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered? 

Pierre Trudeau   45% 
Brian Mulroney   9% 
Jean Chretien   3% 
Stephen Harper   43% 
  

Total Votes for this Question: 1058


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Jul 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Without looking it up, who was the Prime Minister in 1907?
> 
> thought so....2107 will hold the same memory cells.



Sir Wilfrid Laurier   

(and I didn't look it up)


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jul 2007)

Don't know about ole Pierre, but his wife Margret will ALWAYS be remembered for her pantyless beaver in our faces from that famous photo, which even made Hustler magazine.

Je me souviens,

Wes


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 Jul 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Don't know about ole Pierre, but his wife Margret will ALWAYS be remembered for her pantyless beaver in our faces from that famous photo, which even made Hustler magazine.
> 
> Je me souviens,
> 
> Wes



Hmm don't remember that but I do remember her flirtations with the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jul 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Don't know about ole Pierre, but his wife Margret will ALWAYS be remembered for her pantyless beaver in our faces from that famous photo, which even made Hustler magazine.
> 
> Je me souviens,
> 
> Wes


WHAT?!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jul 2007)

In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered? 

Pierre Trudeau   59% 
Brian Mulroney   9% 
Jean Chretien   3% 
Stephen Harper   28% 
  

Total Votes for this Question: 4901


----------



## 2 Cdo (23 Jul 2007)

When I seen the latest standings with Trudeau well in front I realised that over 50% of the respondents misread the question. It isn't "Who was Canadas worst PM?"


----------



## Ontario (24 Jul 2007)

Wheres Mackenzie King, or Robert Borden.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jul 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> WHAT?!



I am sure that pic won't be too hard to find, it was a b&w, and its no rumour, but being a public website, I am not goning to post it on here, just try googling it.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Jul 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I am sure that pic won't be too hard to find, it was a b&w, and its no rumour, but being a public website, I am not goning to post it on here, just try googling it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes


I did in fact find it


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jul 2007)

Definately needed a trim, ha!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## fraserdw (12 Dec 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> It is a bit rigged isnt it?  Why arent other previous PM's in the list as well?
> 
> Why not include Paul Martin, Kim Campbell, John Turner and Joe Clark?
> 
> Seeing how unpopular both Mulrooney and Chretien were when they left office, it is quite obvious that Trudeau and Harper are going to be the most popular ones...



Who, Who, Who and Who?     LOL


----------



## ghyslyn (27 Jan 2008)

I think that the fact that you can only choose one changes teh answers a bit, cause this poll doesnt necessarily point out that mulroney is more liked then chrétien or anything like that, just that trudeau is most liked overall.

Personally I believe if trudeau werent an option chrétien would be higher then mulroney


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Jan 2008)

Trudeau was the last visionary leader this country has seen - and hence will probably win (despite our attempts to rig the vote).

Not to say that I agree with all of his vision, but every now and then, an organisation (or a country) needs a visionary.  We need one now - and there is none on the horizon, in any of the parties, with the sole exception, perhaps, of Mr Ignatieff.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jan 2008)

I think this new bloke Harper has balls, and is what Canada has needed for a long time. If I was still living in Saskatchewan, he'd have my vote for sure.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Jan 2008)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Trudeau was the last visionary leader this country has seen - and hence will probably win (despite our attempts to rig the vote).
> 
> Not to say that I agree with all of his vision, but every now and then, an organisation (or a country) needs a visionary.  We need one now - and there is none on the horizon, in any of the parties, with the sole exception, perhaps, of Mr Ignatieff.



I agree with your assessment of P.E.T. - although I generally disagree with his vision.  He was, to say the least, a leader - and I recognize that fact even though I disagree with where he lead us.



			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I think this new bloke Harper has balls, and is what Canada has needed for a long time. If I was still living in Saskatchewan, he'd have my vote for sure.



I agree that this guy has some big brass ones - and I do think that he has some remarkable visions in mind for us - but I don't think he's a "leader".  He has failed to grab the imagination of the public.  And as much as I agree with his vision - he and I total two votes.  He doesn't have the pinache of a Trudeau.

I don't know who is out there that can grab the Canadian public like Trudeau did - I know who it ain't (any of the current leaders of the major parties) - but I can't see who it might be.

As much as I like Harper, and generally agree with his ideas - he has failed to inspire the "great unwashed" - and for that failure he will be deposited on the great dustbin of history - UNLESS something momentous happens and he grabs hold of it forthwith.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jan 2008)

The problem with Trudeau is just that...style over substance, sizzle but no steak. He said what everyone wanted to hear, then reneged, and still people re-elected him. Yes, he had charisma, but was not a leader. A leader will make those hard choices, Trudeau took the easy way out every time.
Trudeau screwed Alberta with the National Energy Policy, if anyone cares to remember. Trudeau hated the military and did his very best to gut it. Trudeau politicized several national institutions (RCMP and the CF) by appointing "yes men" (syncophants) to prominent powerful positions. We've never totally recovered because everyone does it now.
Trudeau also gave the one finger salute to the West.
Remember him fondly? I don't think so.


----------



## Jammer (28 Jan 2008)

Joe Who?


----------



## fraserdw (28 Jan 2008)

Personally, I do not think we have yet had a good PM.  We are a nation founded by a drunk (MacDonald) next a racist (Laurier), a moral coward (Borden), a Lunatic (King), a Yankee Ass kisser (difenbaker), an Idealistic fool (Pearson), Trudeau (nuff said) and a thief (Cashroney), then the other thief (Creeptain), next Martin (super leader and Mr Chairman who dithered just long enough to get us our plumb assignment) and I do not feel free to speak ill of a sitting PM.  But in between does anyone really remember the names of the rest?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Jan 2008)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Personally, I do not think we have yet had a good PM.  We are a nation founded by a drunk (MacDonald) next a racist (Laurier), a moral coward (Borden), a Lunatic (King), a Yankee *** kisser (difenbaker), an Idealistic fool (Pearson), Trudeau (nuff said) and a thief (Cashroney), then the other thief (Creeptain), next Martin (super leader and Mr Chairman who dithered just long enough to get us our plumb assignment) and I do not feel free to speak ill of a sitting PM.  But in between does anyone really remember the names of the rest?



What about Louis St Laurent?

The list of his accomplishments are pretty impressive....do you have a personal attack against him too? The interesting thing about people is that none of us are perfect...despite that we manage to get things done that benefit the rest of humankind
Here's his record


Political Record
Trans-Canada Highway Act 1949 
Promoted Canada's membership in the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) 1949 
Welcomed Newfoundland into Confederation 1949 
Canadian participation in the Korean War 1950 - 1953 
Appointed Vincent Massey first Canadian-born governor general 1952 
Start of construction of the St. Lawrence Seaway 1954 
Equalization payments 1956 
Canada Council established 1957 
Leader of the Opposition 1957 - 1958


----------



## fraserdw (29 Jan 2008)

Despite looking very hard and oddly enough, no, I do not have a "personal" attack against him.  It would seem he may get my vote.  The remainder may sound personal put the way I put but what was said about them is a quick summation of their work in office. 
-Macdonald who during drinking parties bought and sold government assets to business pals like Canada was flea market.
-Laurier who designed and implemented most of the Indian Act, Non-white immigrant laws.
-Borden who committed than continued to support the sending of Canadians to the Imperialist Meatgrinder of WW1 long after he knew that Britains only true interest was in grabbing more colonies.
-King who used the supernatural to chart the course of our nation.
-D'Baker who destroyed our aircraft industry and gave us nuclear weapons (well sorta, we paid for them and maintained them but the Yankee held on to them).
-Pearson who dis-armed us without any benefit to us.
-Trudeau still nuff said.
-Cashroney lots being said.
-Creeptain more Cashroney different party.
-Martin who undermined his own government to become leader and then screwed that up (plus what I said before).


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (11 Apr 2008)

Joe Clark, he would have been damn good

He was in for 9 months, consider this : Nobody hate the guy  ;D  hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Reasonably his only mistake was being leader to early


----------



## Hotspur (12 Apr 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> In the year 2107, which Canadian prime minister will be most fondly remembered?



Answering the original question, my answer would have to be Trudeau, it doesn't mean I agree with it but I really cannot see anyone else of those four being remembered much at all in 2107.  Although Harper has yet to win a majority, so he may yet have some spark in him to endear himself to history, so far he has been a rather lacklustrer PM.  It's hard to stand out as a minority government leader who is forced to compromise on almost all of his initiatives.

As for right now, well taking one national TV series as my poll: (The Greatest Canadian on CBC)

Trudeau (3rd) was better thought of than, Pearson(6th), who was better thought of than MacDonald (8th)
.
Not a PM but I'd take Tommy Douglas and his program that rbought about universal health care over any of that lot, and so did the rest of Canada according to that show


----------

